# Foot fungus?? Infection? Bumblefoot?



## Bouloz (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey I know I've only been posting about my frantic health scares since I've joined this forum. I apologise, but Im a new bird owner and anything I notice is new to me! I've had my budgie for almost two weeks now and only today did I notice this crusty bubbly thing on his foot. I attached photos below. I will be taking him to the vet very soon, but I just wanted to know how serious this is, what could be the cause?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you sure that this is not dried droppings that have stuck to the toe?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Cody, it looks like a bit of droppings stuck onto his toe! He should preen it off or it will fall off naturally, so unless it seems like he's unable to get it off then don't worry


----------



## Bouloz (Oct 15, 2020)

Thanks for reassuring me, several people I've showed the image to seemed to share this opinion! I will keep a close eye the next few days.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Offer him a shallow dish of lukewarm water to see if he will decide he wants to take a bath.
If he gets his foot into the water, it will help to loosen the dried poop so that it will come off his toe more easily.*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

What is Bumblefoot (Pododermatitis)? Long recognized as a serious disease in raptors, bumblefoot, otherwise known as pododermatitis, also occurs frequently in psittacines. It is common in heavy-bodied birds such as Amazons and Hyacinth macaws, but is also seen in budgerigars and cockatiels.

https://hari.ca/avian-care/health-monitoring/symptoms-treatment-bumblefoot-parrots/#:~:text=What%20is%20Bumblefoot%20(Pododermatitis)%3F,seen%20in%20budgerigars%20and%20cockatiels.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

P.S. Im NOT saying your bird has bumblefoot btw ... it does look like dried poop to me, but I'd be concerned because he hasn't cleaned himself. As Faery Bee has mentioned, popping his foot into some lukewarm water to soften and remove it is a good idea.

If you are unable to handle him if he isn't tame, I'd use a spray to wet it. 

You really need to see underneath to make sure the skin is healthy. The poop staying there is not ideal, regardless of anything.

Good luck


----------

